

Show HN: Pipe linter output to GitHub code reviews - justinlilly
http://justin.abrah.ms/misc/imhotep-code-review-assistance.html

======
sdesol
Interesting. I did something similar with my product since linting was a
critical component of the Q & A process where I worked as well.

Linting results can be integrated into the source viewer

[http://ny.testdrive.gitsense.com/index?#pid=20&cid=25&trail=](http://ny.testdrive.gitsense.com/index?#pid=20&cid=25&trail=)

Or as part of the diff

[http://ny.testdrive.gitsense.com/index?#pid=9&cid=14&trail=](http://ny.testdrive.gitsense.com/index?#pid=9&cid=14&trail=)

